# My Pics



## kevquirk (Feb 14, 2007)

Hey guys, iv been training for around 6 months now, i think its going well. Thought id post a few pics so u could have a look an tell me if im doing ok or i need to work on anything.

Cheers gents!

View attachment 8724


View attachment 8725


View attachment 8726


View attachment 8727


----------



## kevquirk (Feb 14, 2007)

Nothing wrong with my 'love line' hahaha

I just tell the women too follow the path down to the goodies!!!! Cheers for the comments though


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Agree^^^^^

If you stick at this game you will have good, big arms / shoulders.

Work more on chest though.............


----------



## kevquirk (Feb 14, 2007)

I know what u mean about the chest, i do work it i just dont seem to get gains as quick as my shoulders etc. Its getting there though, slowly but surely.

I do flat incline bb press an incline db press. As i say its getting there


----------



## Borris (Oct 8, 2006)

strong shoulders. lats seem to be comeing along great. i see your not scared in getting tattoo's lol


----------



## kevquirk (Feb 14, 2007)

Hahaha suppose not no, iv always really been into them. I think ill be ok if i decide to use 'gear' in the future. Needles dont bother me lol


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

What are the legs like?

Also, when doing a biceps pose try and keep your arms parallel to the ground.


----------



## kevquirk (Feb 14, 2007)

Cheers for the tip ill remember that next time i 'model' lol.

Legs are fine they get loads of work with the tabbing an loaded marching in work, iv always had big strong legs. Still work them tho so they grow in proportion with the rest of me.


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

Keep up the good work mate! whats the Tat on your chest


----------



## romeo69 (Sep 7, 2005)

Keep it up mate, some gd going so far, just lay off the black marker pen and u'll be fine, lol.


----------



## kevquirk (Feb 14, 2007)

Romeo - hahaha each to there own i suppose my mate!

Genesis - Its a praying man


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Cool avatar.

I take it by the military fetigues you are in the service?


----------



## kevquirk (Feb 14, 2007)

Yeah Hackshii, im out in iraq at the moment that was taken last week when me an a couple of mates where firing on them. Was good fun i must say! I like it when they give me the big guns to play with lol


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I bet it is louder than hell right?

Can you feel the percussion?

I love photo's of guns going off, seen a bunch of ship guns right as the projectile is out of the barrel. Makes the water ripple.

Are you one of the ones going home with the troop withdrawl?


----------



## kevquirk (Feb 14, 2007)

Yeah they make a hell of a noise. Put it this way, if a mortar hits anything upto 1.5km away your can FEEL it. The noise is emmence if it hits near by.

Well im going home in May (been out here 6 motnhs) only to find out im going to Afghanistan in October, the joy!


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

Oh well only 5 months of hell in Birkenhead, only jokin mate keep up the good work


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Yeah well done mate and thanks for standing in the firing line for all of us.

Lets hope the conflict is over soon and our boys can be brought back home.


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

BUMP you are all brave souls and you're doing a great job.


----------



## noturbo (Oct 27, 2006)

keep up the good work!


----------



## kevquirk (Feb 14, 2007)

Cheers for the comments gents! Much appreciated!

Genesis - I know what u mean when they first told me im going to iraq i said "pha! Piece of pi** i come from birkenhead dont u know!" lol


----------



## pyeman (Apr 3, 2007)

doing good mate for 6 months progress doesnt have to be a slow process if you get your diet right your more than half way there. when i first started out i got good results from lifting 2 rep max on the main bulk exercises like deadlift, shoulder press, bench press, squat. your arms will bulk quickly doing this.


----------



## kevquirk (Feb 14, 2007)

Yeah i know what u mean Pyeman, but like iv said in a couple of other threads its really hard to get my diet nailed out here. Im coming home in about a month or so, so ill be able to eat properly again then.

I have been trying really hard to eat right though an since those pics where taken iv put another 3kg on i can see a massive difference in my shoulders.


----------

